

ClickMeeting – Webinar Software - andrzejo
http://www.clickmeeting.com

======
andrzejo
ClickMeeting is a platform that allows for online meetings, presentations,
lectures and collaborations for up to 1000 people. It includes real-time
audio/video and comes with an incredible array of handy features: interactive
whiteboard, desktop sharing, chat module, surveys and more. ClickMeeting can
be used on mobile devices and is easily integrated with popular online
services and social media.

~~~
jcr
To prevent submissions like this one from being improperly flagged as off-
topic or spam, you need to do a "Show HN" submission to let people know that
you want feedback on your project or startup. The "Show HN" submissions get
listed under the "show" link in the top menu and the rules for doing a "Show
HN" submissions are here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

